# Delaware Valley Snow/Winter Forcast for 07-08.



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

According to the 3 weather depts. on channels 3, 6, and 10; the average amount of snow for this winter is gonna be 16" or so. Glen "hurricane" Swartz on NBC 10 hit the highest with 12-18". Channel 3 and 6 were simillar. :realmad::crying:


I know this not what I wanted to hear but nothing is set in stone! We'll just have to wait and see I guess. Anyone hear anything else??


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

they dont know but that prediction better not be true...........


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

DBL;431927 said:


> they dont know but that prediction better not be true...........


just as this was predicted to be the worst hurricane season to date. yea they have real good predictions.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

I'l take 16" if it comes in six 4" storms with falling temps and plenty of material payup


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Anyone up in Allentown or by the Pocono's get anything as of yet. They were saying 1-3 in the upper elevations. Just been all rain down here. I'm not complaining because clean-ups are barely underway.


----------



## BOSS550 (Jan 19, 2007)

Get ready for a whopper winter then boys!! Them dam liars that keep their jobs when they screw it up reguarly may have just unjinxed us! Hopefully them calling for only 12-16 will actually bring us 36 - 60+!!!payup I hope so anyway. I got almost an inch at my house today. Not enough to do anything but get excited!:realmad:


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

*well Fellow Tri State Plowers Poconos Are Gettin It Good Tonite I Was In Albrightsville This Afternoon(right Around Bigboulder/jack Frost) And The Snow Was Coming Down And Laying 3inchs Or So At That Time And Now I See The News Channels Saying There Getting 5-10 Inchs So Just Goes To Show Mother Nature,lanina,elnino Whatever Ino Dont Matter Just Do The Snow Dance And Get The Trucks Ready To Push *


----------



## dmc337 (Jan 17, 2005)

Just checked...5 inches on the ground so far...


----------



## Fishead (Nov 14, 2006)

It's snowing!!

I just put my first generation Boss plow back on and it still works!!

We have 3-4 inches now and expecting 5-6 more tonight and tomorrow. Maybe even enough to plow tomorrow.

Good luck to you guys East, but winter has started in the NW


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

a little snow mixed in with the rain...nothing exciting down here :crying:


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

when do you think that the Tri state region will have the first signifigant storm?


----------



## BOSS550 (Jan 19, 2007)

HAd 5" at my house this am an 0" 1/2 mile down the hill! Sucks!


----------

